# [Solved][X11]startx - czarny ekran i ruchoma myszka

## rasgan

Witam,

wczoraj postawiłem sobie gentoo (stage3 instalowane z poziomu ubuntu). Wg. podręcznika skompilowałem xorg-x11 nvidia-drivers, fluxbox, xterm. W konsoli wpisuję startx (do .xinitrc mam wpis 'exec "startfluxbox"' dodany) i na konsoli 7 pojawia mi się logo nvidia a później czarny ekran z kursorem w kształcie krzyżyka reagujący na myszką. Prosze o pomoc, co mam z tym zrobić, bo chciałbym fluxboksa sobie uruchomić z firefoxem aby później na spokojnie kompilować KDE.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

## Nomen

Zamiast czekac na odpowiedz skompiluj sobie kdebase-startkde i juz masz kde gotowe do pracy a reszte kompilujesz juz wlasnie w kde...

----------

## rasgan

W sumie można i tak, ale problem pozostaje. Gdybym np. chciał uruchomić Fluxbox, by przy kompilacji chociażby sobie stronki poczytać to i tak nic nie zdziałam, bo flux mi nie startuje. Kompilacji i tak podejmę się dopiero wieczorem w domu, wcześniej nie ma szans, bo w pracy jestem. Chciałbym jednak by flux działał mimo wszystko.

----------

## SlashBeast

wystarczy w .xinitrc samo 'fluxbox' bez exec i nie startfluxbox.

----------

## largo3

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> wystarczy w .xinitrc samo 'fluxbox' bez exec i nie startfluxbox.

 

```

exec startfluxbox
```

Wszystko działa... 

@rasgan: pokaż logi.

----------

## Piecia

rasgan a co dostajesz w logach? Napisz co masz na ekranie po startx.

----------

## rasgan

O dziwo poradziłem sobie. Jak wspomniał kolega SlashBeast samo fluxbox działa poprawnie i wystarczająco. Se startfluxbox mam problemy i nie działa.

Milczałem wczoraj tak długo ponieważ instalowało mi się KDE i Firefox. Co prawda na moim łączu (512kb) było to masakrycznie długo i ze ściąganiem trwało 6 godzin, ale mam działające KDE i przeglądarkę, nawet google toolbar mi już działa.

Pojawił się jednak inny problem - choć spolonizowałem system i ustawienia tak by było UTF (wg. opisu na stronie gentoo.org) to w KDE nie mam polskich znaków - mam kwadraciki. Powiem, że pod konsolą wszystko działa, nawet ł :) A pod KDE niestety nie mam ani polskich znaków ani polskiej klawiatury. Nie wiem jak to ustawić. Czcionka w consolefont ustawiona na lat2-16, klawiatura na -u pl. Nie wiem gdzie co jeszcze pozmieniać (w KDE-Mod pod archem robiłem to w centrum sterowania, a tutaj nie umiem znaleźć).

Jest również problem z zegarem systemowym. Na Windowsie mam czas poprawny, w biosie również, a na gentoo mam czas poprawny +2 godziny. Wszystko mam poustawiane na local jak w podręczniku pisało.

Moje wrażenia:

- myślałem, że Arch jest szybki, ale to... system jest tak szybki, że wyłącza sie zanim dam zamknij system :P

- instalacja programów za pomocą emerge - nieźle, przyjemnie, choć pacman wydaje mi się prostszy

- kompilacja jajka - przeraża i nie udała się (cały czas coś mi nie działa)

----------

## Piecia

No u mnie na 2 komputery na jednym nie mam pliterek 2 k3b(aczkolwiek używam na obu xfce).

Co do zegara to zajrzyj do /etc/conf.d/hwclock.

----------

## Arfrever

 *rasgan wrote:*   

> Pojawił się jednak inny problem
> 
> (...)
> 
> Jest również problem z zegarem systemowym.

 

Po rozwiązaniu tych problemów nie informuj o kolejnych problemach w tym wątku w związku z punktem 13. Regulaminu.

 *rasgan wrote:*   

> KDE nie mam polskich znaków - mam kwadraciki.

 

Zainstaluj "media-fonts/dejavu", a następnie jako zwykły użytkownik wykonaj:

```
kcmshell fonts

kcmshell khtml_fonts
```

----------

## matiit

Z brakiem polskich znaków przez kde, to masz ustawione czcionki nie wspierające PL_znaków.

W gentoo kde jest bardzo rozbite wiec żeby uzyskać funkcjonalność kcontrol trzeba dużo pakietów poszukać i poinstalować  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

albo ma hala czy evdeva nowego ktory psuje pl znaczki w kde, takie cos mialo paru moich znajomych.

----------

## rasgan

Ok, dzieki wszystkim za pomoc. Zainstalowalem czcionki i problem zniknal. Doszukalem sie rowniez ustawien klawiatury w kde i wszystko dziala.

----------

## C1REX

Mały tip: Doinstaluj corefonts. Zestaw najpopularniejszych czcionek z Windowsa. Zwłaszcza Verdana do KDE i przeglądarek i comic do mplayera.

Szkoda, że Tahoma nie jest w zestawie.

----------

## matiit

@Slash, najnowszy hal już nie psuje znaczków, chyba, że w parze z evdevem ale nie uzywam tego drugiego...

----------

## rasgan

Poprawka. Polskie litery uzyskałem doinstalowywując odpowiednie fonty (za poradą kolegów).

Polskie litery jednak nie działały po ustawieniu w Centrum Sterowania. Musiałem dokonać odpowiednich wpisów w xorg.conf które opisane są w manualu instalacji X11.

Zegar nadal nie działa, w conf.d/clock zmieniłem CLOCK="local" na "/etc/localtime" zobaczymy czy zadziała.

----------

